
The Way We Write History Has Changed - benbreen
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/smartphone-archives-history-photography/605284/
======
nonbirithm
I thought the article would talk about the style of prose found in historical
documents, but instead they talked about how the archival process and mediums
have changed due to technological advances.

I've always noticed the differences in styles of writing in certain historical
records about old events and recent events (on Wikipedia at least).

Here's a random example.

 _Yuan Shao 's Attendant Officer (從事) Ju Shou had reservations about
concentrating all of the main army at Yangwu, and suggested leaving a garrison
at Yan Ford as a precaution in case the attack on Guandu did not go well. Yuan
Shao ignored the suggestion again. Ju Shou, in despair, tried to excuse
himself by claiming to be ill, but Yuan Shao became annoyed at him and would
not grant him leave._

I find it interesting how some of the articles on older conflicts talk about
things like historical figures "in despair" or being annoyed at each other, as
if it were a tale of some kind. For recent events the prose is likely
influenced by the prose news outlets used as the source write in so there is
usually no need to write such things. For some reason it feels unlikely you'd
read about George W. Bush being "infuriated" by something unless it was taken
from a direct quote from someone in the source and surrounded by quotes also.
Maybe it feels like editorializing if accurate information is easily available
due to the Internet, or similarly that was just how people wrote in older
times so it also influences the historical record.

I don't know why but it's been on my mind for a long time.

------
robertk
Meta-history — interesting! For historians of history...

~~~
benbreen
They exist! Anthony Grafton being perhaps the most celebrated... he wrote an
entire book on the history of footnotes and built his own replica of a
Renaissance book wheel.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Grafton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Grafton)

------
ngcc_hk
Open up and digital the oxford paper helped. Even though you might want to
visit oxford as the article argued.

